# Urlaub in der Eifel



## GTTF3 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

wir meine Frau und ich suchen ein gutes Hotel in der Eifel, gerne Naturverbunden mit guten Trails im Umfeld, bzw. auch gerne ein guter Reiterhof (für die Frau).

Das Hotel/Küche sollte gut sein moderne Zimmer. Der Preis angemessen.

Ich vertraue lieber auf Lokal´s wenn es um Empfehlungen geht!

Danke für alle Tipp´s.... Region kann alles sein Mosel/Eifel Vulkaneifel etc. Berge und Natur sind uns wichtig!

Danke Euch


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Mai 2015)

In Anbetracht, dass die Eifel ziemlich groß ist, ist die auch Auswahl an Hotels ziemlich groß. 

Eine Auswahl an Urlaubstipps und Hotels aller Kategorien findest u auf www.eifel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nerve29 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo;

Ich komme beruflich oft nach Kell am See Hotel zur Post / Hochwälder Radstation.
Evtl. wäre das was für dich/euch.

Mfg


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2015)

Geografisch gesehen liegt Kell am See aber bei Weitem nicht mehr in der Eifel.


----------



## nerve29 (27. Mai 2015)

ups...
da unterlief mir ein grober Fehler SORRY.


----------



## GTTF3 (21. Juni 2015)

Also haben und für den Rursee entschieden!
Werden eine Fewo nehmen!

Bin für jeden Routenvorschlag dankbar!

Und für MTB Verleiher dankbar!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2015)

Radon Testcenter Eifel
Kirchrott 8
52156 Monschau Germany
(0049) 2472 5755(0049) 171 7509724
[email protected]www.mtb-guide-eifel.de

Strecken: http://www.gpsies.com


----------

